# ES 5x5 for $14 including shipping on DX, and other puzzles!



## TomZ (Oct 10, 2008)

I requested eastheen puzzles at dealextreme a while ago! Today I found out some of them were listed!

They've got the 5x5 for $14, a megaminx for $7.50 (PVC, I think), the dual 2x2 keychain at $3.99, and a random white tiled 4x4 (eastsheen mech?). They've also got alot of the extended 3x3 crappy things. I've also seen a funny 2x2 ball, with a nice pattern. Shipping is included in all the prices. Click here for a list of pretty much al the puzzles on DX. (for the 5x5 and minx scroll down a bit)

Too bad they ain't got the 2x2 (and 4x4) yet. Maybe if we keep asking, we will one day get them. I think this is an intresting 'devellopment', I hope to see more cheap puzzles on DX in the future.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 10, 2008)

Woah, I am making an order from here soon.


----------



## dangitsmatthew (Oct 10, 2008)

This is awesome.The free shipping makes everything from here so cheap. I hope they stock a 4x4 Eastsheen soon or even white ones too.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well it looks like an eastsheen and is called an A5...
but what's with the brain teaser IQ cube part...lol.
hope crazyasianskills makes his order...if it's successful i'd like one too...been longing for a 5x5...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL I was going to make a post about it earlier, but I didn't have time (I was dragged into one of my parent's friend's parties). I think the 4x4 is an Eastsheen because the green tile on the 2nd pic is a bit slanted and that (supposedly) means that it is a cap. This 4x4 is also an Eastsheen, I even found some pics of the internal mech (thank you pinoyspeedcubers)


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2008)

That 4x4 is eastsheen? It says in the 9spuzzles website that the structure is like eastsheen...means its not right? and it's 7.2cm while ES is 6cm..
and it's too cheap to be an ES...lol. should be a replica...


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

That's super cheap.
There are imitations ES in singapore already with the same ES structure.
Not sure about theirs.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 10, 2008)

They have 3x3x4 and 3x3x5!


----------



## TomZ (Oct 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> They have 3x3x4 and 3x3x5!



Not functional. They are merely extended crappy 3x3 cubes.


----------



## Jai (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks like I'll be ordering some cubes also when I buy my Fiio E5 headphone amp from there (not released yet, only Fiio E3 is available at the moment). 

Edit: check out the user reviews on the Sq-1 (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13755) ...
"there are several combinations, maybe like a rubik cube" 
"Its a bit of frustating entertainment, nothing more" 
"Theres no reset switch!"
"There is a little manual, with some instructions, in a not so bad English (google translated, I guess)"

ES 5x5 comments: 
"Looks slightly challenging..."
"ouch. that's a lot of stickers to peel off when solving it honestly gets to hard. 
the worst one is that 11 x 12 132 panel brain teaser magic iq ball. that's a lot of stickers to switch."


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 10, 2008)

TomZ said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > They have 3x3x4 and 3x3x5!
> ...


I fell for it 
I was already wondering how they could sell those in bulk for those low prices

A reset switch would be nice, but a "random scramble" switch would be even more appreciated


----------



## Jai (Oct 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> A reset switch would be nice, but a "random scramble" switch would be even more appreciated



The switch could be on the core, and it could send out signals or whatever to each of the centers, which would then turn, thus turning the whole layer.


----------



## TomZ (Oct 10, 2008)

Even more sweet puzzles on DX!

They now also stock the four layer square one at $8.30, some kind of DIY sticker set, a rubiks magic at $8.70, some kind of (I think type B) DIY kit at $6.63, and a bunch more!

Sweet stuff! Exciting!


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 10, 2008)

hey that looks like type c. the washers and the screws and other stuff.


----------



## TomZ (Oct 10, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> hey that looks like type c. the washers and the screws and other stuff.



Oh yes, you're right. My mistake ;-) So they are like rubik's DIY's, which isn't bad for the price, I think.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2008)

really tempted to get the ES 5x5 now..hmmmm.....


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 10, 2008)

TomZ said:


> Even more sweet puzzles on DX!
> 
> They now also stock the four layer square one at $8.30, some kind of DIY sticker set, a rubiks magic at $8.70, some kind of (I think type B) DIY kit at $6.63, and a bunch more!
> 
> Sweet stuff! Exciting!



When that happened with V-Cubes (black 5x5x5 became available 6 hours after I placed my order) I was pretty pissed about it. Now I will just wait a couple more days and order more stuff anyway. Free shipping rules! 

Does anyone know how they can do that? Mefferts ships for free as well!


----------



## TomZ (Oct 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Does anyone know how they can do that? Mefferts ships for free as well!



I guess they have a low shipping cost, as they ship out a lot each day (wholesale shipping?), so I guess they can combine the products prices and the shipping. It is very nice, I think.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 11, 2008)

So wait are all these cubes knock-offs? Cuz I was thinking about getting the 4x4 and the 3x5 and 3x4. But if they are gonna be crap I dont wanna waste my money.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 11, 2008)

The 3x5 and 3x4 are knockoffs, but I would buy the 4x4.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 11, 2008)

How crappy are they? If they are functional and wont break easily I will get them.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 11, 2008)

they are just extended cubes. Easy enough to make.


----------



## supercube (Oct 11, 2008)

if you make a 3x3x4 by extending it its just not right. 3x3x5 is going to be an extended 3x3 no matter what so I guess its as good as it gets. that sucks that its all fake eastsheen stuff. thats why it says IQ puzzle. if its $14 shipped internationally then its probably worth $2. if its a mold of eastsheen then it might not be half bad but they are tiled and thats usually a warning thats its complete crap plastic.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 11, 2008)

> that sucks that its all fake, thats why it says IQ puzzle


No, it's because DealExtreme fails at describing puzzles.


----------



## TomZ (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't think evrything there is crap. The reason they describe it as an IQ puzzle is that, being a lager online shop, paypal will take them down if they break copyright laws. Not using the word rubik's secures them against that. They've already taken down some stuff to comply with paypal, so it's a good thing the puzzles aren't at risk.

The PVC minx, ES 5x5, 2x2 keychains, pyraminx, DIY kits, magic, customizeable cubes and the four layer square one (and possibly the 4x4) all appear to be good quality. I can't imagine the 5x5 or the 2x2 not being an eastsheen.

Yes, most/some of them are crap. I wouldn't try the tiled 3x3, 3x3x5, 3x3x4 (and all other extended variants) or the black square one (the transparent one seems to be a pretty good one though), but there is some really good stuff in there.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 11, 2008)

I ordered a minx and 5x5, cheap enough, and if it doesn't work I can use them as parts. I will post a video review on speedsolving.com when they arrive.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting the 4x4 and possible the PVC minx. I wanna get the extended cubes but if they are crap then I guess I wont.


----------



## TomZ (Oct 11, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> I'm thinking about getting the 4x4 and possible the PVC minx. I wanna get the extended cubes but if they are crap then I guess I wont.



The extended cubes turn like a 3x3. If you want to get them (they are cheap enough), do so, but keep in mind you're just getting a dollar store cube with some extra cubies glued on.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 11, 2008)

TomZ said:


> crazyasianskills said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about getting the 4x4 and possible the PVC minx. I wanna get the extended cubes but if they are crap then I guess I wont.
> ...



Sorry I meant the 3x3x5 and 3x3x4.


----------



## TomZ (Oct 11, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> Sorry I meant the 3x3x5 and 3x3x4.



I know you did. The 3x3x5 and 3x3x4 are 3x3's with extra pieces glued on. Solving them is nothing different from solving a normal 3x3.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 11, 2008)

Ohh alright thanks I wont buy them then.


----------



## csshih (Oct 12, 2008)

yes, but its entertaining to look at..

now if only they sold bump/void cubes....


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

They are selling magic, diy sets(Looks like type C) and even more Square-1 and 4-layered square-1


----------



## supercube (Oct 13, 2008)

TomZ said:


> The reason they describe it as an IQ puzzle is that, being a lager online shop, paypal will take them down if they break copyright laws.



if its an official EASTSHEEN than say its EASTSHEEN. how is that breaking the law? so I guess its NOT real eastsheen.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 13, 2008)

> so *I guess* its NOT real eastsheen.


That's your own assumption, the rest of us will call it an Eastsheen cube.


----------



## shelley (Oct 13, 2008)

While you're shopping at DX, might as well pick up a few of these for your stackmat timers. Don't know how long they last compared to brand name versions, but at 20 batteries for under $4 you can hardly go wrong.


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy **** those are cheap. Now I really feel ripped off for buying my 5x5 for $30 ><


----------



## TomZ (Oct 14, 2008)

They've added yet more puzzles! Master magic ($12.50), 12 Speedstackcups ($17.98, no timer though) and the pinguin 2x2 (female, $7.50).

Great, can't wait for tomorrow, lol.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Their 4x4 is not eastsheen, only their 5x5 is eastsheen.
Their 4x4 looks like the clown brand 4x4


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 15, 2008)

theres something fishy about that site, everythings too cheap. 5-pack of 2x2x2 keychains is like 3$ and Rubik's snakes are just as inexpensive.

i'll need confirmation from someone before i was to ever buy there


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Actually their site is not that cheap.
If you mass order things, you can get them at way lower prices, even cheaper than that website.
For example, a type D cube direct from the source will cost around 0.42USD if you buy 10000 pieces.(excluding delievery)


----------



## TomZ (Oct 15, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> theres something fishy about that site, everythings too cheap. 5-pack of 2x2x2 keychains is like 3$ and Rubik's snakes are just as inexpensive.
> 
> i'll need confirmation from someone before i was to ever buy there



It is real. I've ordered there quite a few times before, and evrything arrived perfectly. I've also had a 3x3 keychain arrive in broken condition, and they just sent me a new one, no questions asked.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Won't they get cheated if everyone keeps on saying their product got broken?


----------



## TomZ (Oct 15, 2008)

They do are a bit more suspicious on higher value items. My keychain only cost like $1-2. If it is a higher value item, they may ask you to send it back or take a bunch of pictures.


----------



## SH4 (Oct 19, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> theres something fishy about that site, everythings too cheap. 5-pack of 2x2x2 keychains is like 3$ and Rubik's snakes are just as inexpensive.
> 
> i'll need confirmation from someone before i was to ever buy there


 I've ordered from DealEx many times in the past, and never once had a problem. As a matter of fact, they marked a couple of my DS flash cards (back when they were more expensive by the way) as "LED FLASHLIGHT" haha.  Shipping times aren't that great if you're in the states, but they're not horrible either. (a little under 2 weeks for me) 

I have not however, ordered cubes from them... Has anyone tried their black DIY cube? **link here** I'm also curious about their 5x5x5. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Don Tonberry (Oct 19, 2008)

SH4 said:


> I have not however, ordered cubes from them... Has anyone tried their black DIY cube? **link here** I'm also curious about their 5x5x5. Has anyone tried it?



I've just ordered that DIY, I'll post my impressions once it comes in.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 19, 2008)

It's most probably an eastsheen. But the 4x4 i'm still wondering


----------



## Jai (Oct 19, 2008)

Just a recap of what people have said in this topic: 5x5 is most likely Eastsheen, unless the pictures are wrong, the 4x4 isn't Eastsheen, and the black 3x3 is probably a Type C.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 19, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> Actually their site is not that cheap.
> If you mass order things, you can get them at way lower prices, even cheaper than that website.
> For example, a type D cube direct from the source will cost around 0.42USD if you buy 10000 pieces.(excluding delievery)



That has got to be some of the most flawed logic i have ever heard.

Just because cubes are cheap when you buy a THOUSAND of them doesn't mean that they are expensive when you're only buying one. 

OF COURSE they are cheaper when you buy 10 000. But no end user will ever buy 10 000 cubes, ever.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 19, 2008)

Mine still haven't been sent, maybe they have, but no email!


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 19, 2008)

i might be one of the first to get them, because they've already sent the 'shipped' email.

of course, i'll post.

and don't bother about the 4x4. it's made by yjtoy aka type d company.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 19, 2008)

When you said don't bother, what do you mean?


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 19, 2008)

means don't buy it. that's an eastsheen imitation. and there's a transparent version of it too.


----------



## SH4 (Oct 19, 2008)

Don Tonberry said:


> SH4 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not however, ordered cubes from them... Has anyone tried their black DIY cube? **link here** I'm also curious about their 5x5x5. Has anyone tried it?
> ...


 Cool. Might just try one of those DIYs, and 5x5s while I wait on Cube4You to restock some of their goods.  Something's always out of stock when I want to place an order there, and it takes weeks or months for them to restock. *grumble*


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 19, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> means don't buy it. that's an eastsheen imitation. and there's a transparent version of it too.



Do you think it sucks that bad, or is it just not as good as an eastsheen.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 20, 2008)

well i tried the transparent one. it has correct color scheme and the plastic tiles on dollar store cubes. it's kind of locky, not the eastsheen locky feeling. more like something is stuck inside.

it isn't as suck as a generic dollar store. but it's bad enough.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 20, 2008)

Damn too bad I want a white 4x4.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 21, 2008)

Is it just me or...

*This webpage is not available.*

The webpage at http://dealextreme.com/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.


----------



## SH4 (Oct 21, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Is it just me or...
> 
> *This webpage is not available.*
> 
> The webpage at http://dealextreme.com/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.


 Yeah, it's been down pretty much all day.  I'm sure they'll be up soon.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 21, 2008)

My order is still being packaged after almost 11 days!


----------



## SH4 (Oct 22, 2008)

Decided to pass on the 5x5 for now, but I'll probably order one later. I did however order two of their 3x3 DIYs (which look to be Type C): **link here** I'll be sure to post my impressions once they arrive.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 22, 2008)

'Status: Processing
A5 5x5x5 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube
11x12 132-Panel Brain Teaser Magic IQ Ball'
I think this means that they have finished packaging! Seriously, 12 days to package.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 24, 2008)

bump.

i received my transparent glow in the dark diy cube today. yes, i can confirm it's a type c.

there are 2 sets of 6 color pvc stickers provided.

there's some flash on the corner caps and the center caps.

parts were missing from my shipment. 4 small washers were missing and the core was jammed into one of the centers. don't ask me how.

however i'm still satisfied.

in total it took 14 days. i live in Singapore.


----------



## SH4 (Oct 24, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> bump.
> 
> i received my transparent glow in the dark diy cube today. yes, i can confirm it's a type c.
> 
> ...


 That's great, at least it's a Type C. Hope I won't be missing any parts though... I'll post here when I receive my black DIYs.


----------



## ManuK (Oct 24, 2008)

So,they not only offer puzzles at a low price,but have the additional advantage of zero shipping cost!!!.Is it (zero shipping) applicable to all countries and do they ship right to ur home?(or do we have to go and collect from say a place 30kms from home)..


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 24, 2008)

depends on where your letterbox is. so if it's 30km from your house, it's not my fault.

edit: lol i think breaking my core is the only way.


----------



## ManuK (Oct 24, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> depends on where your letterbox is. so if it's 30km from your house, it's not my fault.
> 
> edit: lol i think breaking my core is the only way.



ROFL!!

Thanks, for clearing it up,though.
Haven't shopped online till now,and have heard of ppl having to travel to get the thing they ordered online.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 24, 2008)

another random post by me: thanks to TomZ for posting the link.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

I finally understand how they sell so cheap. Since they order more, the prices will be even lower.
here is the list of prices from their Manufacturers:
100 megaminx-1.36USD
300 Magic Cube IQ Puzzle- 0.5USD

These are just two examples.


----------



## Jacco (Oct 27, 2008)

I just received the two PVC Megaminxes Tom and I ordered =).


----------



## riffz (Oct 27, 2008)

Jacco said:


> I just received the two PVC Megaminxes Tom and I ordered =).



And are they good....?


----------



## Garmon (Oct 27, 2008)

My megaminx and ES5x5 are in the post office right now,picking them up tomorrow.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 27, 2008)

Go right now, I want you to disprove everyone's thoughts about the 5x5 not being an Eastsheen


----------



## Garmon (Oct 28, 2008)

Great cubes, slow packaging but super fast shipping.
Here is a video review


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Once again,
the 5x5 is an eastsheen, but not the 4x4.

Thanks for the video review Garmon


----------



## riffz (Oct 29, 2008)

So I'm probably going to purchase the Megaminx and the Translucent Square 1 (has anyone bought that?)


----------



## Don Tonberry (Oct 29, 2008)

I got my type C from DX but I want to know how I can make it better. Should I use a type A core or type A screws/springs/washers?


----------



## bour1992 (Oct 29, 2008)

Have anyone bought a 3x3 DIY from DX?
I am thinking of buying one but i don't know if it is any good.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 29, 2008)

I wasn't home when the package arrived today. I will pick it up saturday


----------



## Don Tonberry (Oct 29, 2008)

bour1992 said:


> Have anyone bought a 3x3 DIY from DX?
> I am thinking of buying one but i don't know if it is any good.



It's just a type C. I thought it was pretty good, really smooth decently fast.

Should I use a type A core and screws and springs?


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 30, 2008)

riffz said:


> So I'm probably going to purchase the Megaminx and the Translucent Square 1 (has anyone bought that?)



I got the Square 1, and it's pretty nice, but I've never tried any others. It turns really nice along the side, but the top and bottom layers turn a bit badly (but not enough to be too annoying).

It comes blank, and with two sets of surprisingly nice stickers.

A lot harder than I expected, but definitely worth the buy.


----------



## riffz (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright thanks, the Megaminx appears to be nice according to previous posters.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 30, 2008)

The megaminx is good, since mefferts is always out of stock, and it's very cheap. Silicone has reacted quite well, but it's deffinatly not built for speed.


----------



## Dene (Oct 30, 2008)

How did I miss this thread? I need a 4x4x4 though, but this is not recommended?


----------



## Jai (Oct 30, 2008)

They're not ES, they're generic. You're better off just getting an ES 4x4. Edison 4x4 locks up, old Rubik's 4x4 is only available on eBay, and retooled Rubik's is horrible.


----------



## TomZ (Oct 30, 2008)

Garmon said:


> The megaminx is good, since mefferts is always out of stock, and it's very cheap. Silicone has reacted quite well, but it's deffinatly not built for speed.



Replacing the screws/springs (with type A ones) appears to make it quite decent. I haven't gotten to tuning the tension to perfection, but I can see it becoming a great speedminx with some more work.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 30, 2008)

TomZ said:


> Garmon said:
> 
> 
> > The megaminx is good, since mefferts is always out of stock, and it's very cheap. Silicone has reacted quite well, but it's deffinatly not built for speed.
> ...



looks like I will use my chinaminx springs for that megaminx


----------



## Tomarse (Oct 30, 2008)

Blargh, Eastsheen cubes are over rated, personally, I prefer my Rubik's studio 5x5x5 its awesome, the Eastsheen is too small and you have to align it perfectly before turning, everyone else has their own opinions this is just mine  Peace. Tom.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's mine: V-Cube>Rubik's and ES


----------



## InhumanElmo (Oct 30, 2008)

Ugh. I would buy, but no paypal!


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 30, 2008)

Just so everyone knows, this thing: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13819 doesn't come up using the link in the first post, and it looks kinda cool.


----------



## SH4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I received my black 3x3 DIYs from DealEx today, and they are in fact Type C DIYs. They're an excellent buy, so don't hesitate if you're thinking of buying some. Each cube even came with two sets of stickers.


----------



## Jai (Oct 31, 2008)

Yalow said:


> Just so everyone knows, this thing: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13819 doesn't come up using the link in the first post, and it looks kinda cool.



Hm.. it kinda reminds me of the pyramorphix.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 31, 2008)

:O a wooden 3x3, I'd like to play with that


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 31, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> :O a wooden 3x3, I'd like to play with that



It's a snake puzzle with the solved state as a 3x3x3 cube. Not challenging at all.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

For a wooden 3x3x3 you should have come to Euro 2008. Lubed with some kind of oil we did sub 45 solves on it eventually. A video might be available soon when I upload my Euro 2008 experience. Don't expect much cubing in there though, the video is more like a video-diary of everything surrounding a tournament, travelling, cubers and the people you meet.


----------



## TomZ (Oct 31, 2008)

InhumanElmo said:


> Ugh. I would buy, but no paypal!



You don't need to have paypal. You can pay using a CC without owning an account (or creating one for that matter), but the payment is made through paypal.


----------



## InhumanElmo (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't have a credit card. If they take Amex i might be able to get an Amex gift card and use it. Im not sure if it works but i might just try it to get me some puzzles for cheap. I want to get a magic and I can easily get one here but its like 10 bucks here. Yea i kno big deal 2 dollar difference, but those 2 dollars can go to me getting something else. Are the DIYs the same as the ones you would get from C4Y? If I end up ordering from them i will definitely get me a DIY cube, and a 5x5.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 31, 2008)

> Are the DIYs the same as the ones you would get from C4Y?


Read 6 posts above yours.


> Well, I received my black 3x3 DIYs from DealEx today, and they are in fact Type C DIYs.


----------



## robertpauljr (Nov 4, 2008)

*Megaminx*

I purchased a megaminx from Cubefans.com a few months ago. Eventually it started to pop even though I am not speedcubing. One day one of the screws came loose during a solve and it sort of exploded apart. I put it back together and stuck it in a drawer. Haven't played with it since. I wonder about the quality of the DX megaminx. Has anyone here actually purchased one and used it, that could report on its quality?

Thanks.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 4, 2008)

Is your megaminx a chinaminx ? It seems to be a common problem with new chinaminxes, and can be easily solved by tightening the screws.


----------



## robertpauljr (Nov 4, 2008)

TMOY said:


> Is your megaminx a chinaminx ? It seems to be a common problem with new chinaminxes, and can be easily solved by tightening the screws.



I don't know, but I suppose. It was this that I ordered, and I think it is what they sent me. At the same time I ordered some unboxed stickered Dian Sheng cubes, but they sent me boxed painted ones instead. I also ordered a Type A DIY cube, but it feels *nothing* like the Type A DIY cubes I got from other sources months ago.

That is why I am hoping that deal extreme is a good source of a decent quality megaminx at a great price with great (free) shipping costs. So if anyone has firsthand experience with the DX megaminx, I'd love to get your feedback. Or if anyone knows where I can get a decent quality megaminx at a great price (including shipping), I'd love to get your feedback.

Thanks. In the meantime perhaps I will try my old one out again and if it falls apart I'll tighten the screws.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, it's a chinaminx. It's not that great a the beginning but it can get really good with time.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 4, 2008)

do they ship to INDIA???


----------



## robertpauljr (Nov 4, 2008)

TMOY said:


> Yes, it's a chinaminx. It's not that great a the beginning but it can get really good with time.



Is there a right and wrong way to disassemble, lube, and reassemble the chinaminx? 

Thanks.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 5, 2008)

I usually proceed the same way as for the cube: by disassembling two or three pieces, spraying in the hole, and reassembling.


----------



## Littlegupper (Nov 5, 2008)

rahulkadukar said:


> do they ship to INDIA???



Yeah they ship worldwide, so also India


----------



## bour1992 (Nov 6, 2008)

Have anyone bought a 4x4 cube from DX?
I am thinking of buying one but i don't know if it is any good.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 6, 2008)

So I was browsing this site, and everything seemed normal......

Cube, cube, cube........Silicone Penis.........cube.

Go ahead, look for yourself, it's a "Silicone stress reliever"


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12043


"Important Clarification: this is not an "adult's toy", It's is a soft and stretchy object filled with soft beads inside. *These are way too soft to become a adult toy.* It's really the shape of this stretch and smash object that catches attention (that's probably the intention of the manufacturer)."
.


----------



## kratos94 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> So I was browsing this site, and everything seemed normal......
> 
> Cube, cube, cube........Silicone Penis.........cube.
> 
> ...


Hahaa that is so friking funny i couldnt stop laughing when i saw that... Dude that would be perfect for lubing your cube! Ah... i can just imagine it now: 
Hey how do you turn your cube so fast?
I lube it
With what?
ma silicone penis!


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 6, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA I was laughing wicked hard at that too, it caught me so off gaurd! XD


----------



## riffz (Nov 10, 2008)

Rofl, perfect for stressed out women who just want to wrangle a penis.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 17, 2008)

They added another puzzle: a white PVC megaminx
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17507
DX needs to get the new tiled Meffert's clone


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, I just realized that the 2x2 keychains come *5* for $3.58. Does anyone know if these things are decent? They'd make great Christmas presents.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16336


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 17, 2008)

I assume those 2x2s would break in a matter of minutes because they aren't Eastsheens.


----------



## CymbalMonkey (Nov 19, 2008)

I like this one: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16331 and this one http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16333


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 19, 2008)

CymbalMonkey said:


> I like this one: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16331 and this one http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16333



Those are fake and don't even function right. DONT BUY IT!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I'll order the square 1 ripoff, just to learn how to solve it

I'll get a real one later


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 19, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> I think I'll order the square 1 ripoff, just to learn how to solve it
> 
> I'll get a real one later



there's a non rip off transparent square 1 there.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 19, 2008)

I've just ordered the black megaminx and the white pyraminx (along with some nintendo DS stuff)

My next order will proabably be that transparent square-1 (cos it actually looks decent), a magic and that type C diy.


----------



## Escher (Nov 19, 2008)

i really like the type C and the transparent square one, they both turn very very nicely. two friends made an order recently. 
although, jude ordered a megaminx and they just sent him a crappy 3x3...


----------



## Garmon (Nov 19, 2008)

They now sell white megaminxes. Nearly $1 more though.


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 22, 2008)

They also just added a new Pyraminx.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18134

Probably no good, it's pretty cheap.


----------



## robertpauljr (Nov 22, 2008)

Yalow said:


> They also just added a new Pyraminx.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18134
> 
> Probably no good, it's pretty cheap.



Probably, but we don't know until someone buys it and tries it. I noticed it is slightly smaller and a *lot lighter* than the other Pyraminx they sell.

How about the pink translucent DIY? Anyone try that yet? Or the Glow-in-the-dark DIY?

I don't have a glow in the dark cube yet, so might try this one. Do stickers that come with glowies let the glow through? Are they solvable in the dark? Or what? What is the point of glow in the dark cubes?


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 27, 2008)

my order came in yesterday. I've got to say the service is pretty good, lots of confirmation emails letting me know where abouts my package is, they gave me tracking numbers and everything. Delivery to the UK only took just over a week, I'm really impressed and I will be ordering again. 

I got a couple of NDS cartridges (you know the ones  ) and also a black megaminx and a white pyraminx. 

The megaminx comes with pvc stickers, not all are stuck on straight, so I'll have to reapply them or they nick easily. 

It's very stiff and hard to turn it doesn't feel like it even has springs, but there's a screw under the centre caps so it must have. This puzzle is not recommended for speed solving, I just bought it cos it was cheap and I wanted to learn how to solve one. 

I can't open the pyraminx until xmas, so can't give feedback on that just yet.

One of the nds cartridges is a bit faulty, so that might have to go back.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 27, 2008)

Loosen the screws a bit and lube it, it should become better.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 27, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> Loosen the screws a bit and lube it, it should become better.



ok, I loosened the screws, at first I did one and a half turns, but that was far too much, it just popped all the time (well, exploded) so I tightened them a half turn, still pretty much the same, so they really only need the slightest of loosening. I also filed the imperfections off the pieces, but I don't think it made a difference. 

Would it be better to play with it more before applying lube?


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't get why people play before lubing. I lube cubes immediately whenever I can. Doesn't CRC actually slightly melt the plastic? Wouldn't that be easier to "break it in"?


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 28, 2008)

guys if anyone gets one of these megaminxs DO NOT mess with the screws. 

mine is now broken beyond repair, because the screws keep unscrewing and because of all the retightning of screws, the thread in the core has gone meaning that one of the centres will not screw in.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 28, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> guys if anyone gets one of these megaminxs DO NOT mess with the screws.
> 
> mine is now broken beyond repair, because the screws keep unscrewing and because of all the retightning of screws, the thread in the core has gone meaning that one of the centres will not screw in.


Thanks, I have one, not sure if I should experiment with it.


----------



## Spyyder (Nov 29, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> guys if anyone gets one of these megaminxs DO NOT mess with the screws.
> 
> mine is now broken beyond repair, because the screws keep unscrewing and because of all the retightning of screws, the thread in the core has gone meaning that one of the centres will not screw in.



have you tried using lock-tite on the screw?

I just got the white pyraminx, its tight and doesn't turn to great, not really suitable for speed solving but I haven't lubed it yet. But its fine for my first pyraminx.


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 29, 2008)

A bunch of new stuff was added, but nothing really interesting except this:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18286 (2x2)

and this

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18288 (spherical 3x3)


----------



## Garmon (Nov 29, 2008)

My magic came, it's good, but I broke it, restringing now.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18354

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18353

Wow.


----------



## deco122392 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yalow said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18354
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18353
> 
> Wow.



i second that notion...


----------



## deco122392 (Dec 2, 2008)

oh to add to my seconded wow... how much would shipping on a 7x7 be to utah? 
dx price:$71:00
v cube price:$60:96


----------



## Jai (Dec 2, 2008)

Uh, well, the thing is, dealextreme's gained a bit of popularity here despite their relatively small selection of puzzles because there's *free worldwide shipping* 

Of course, this is only airmail; you'll have to pay extra for EMS.


----------



## deco122392 (Dec 2, 2008)

well ya but hmm i guess i could find out i already have ordered from dx and im happy. i have 2 5x5s 2 square 1s and 2 megaminx's and i like all of them...and i know about the free shipping that is why i wonder what the ems total would be...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 2, 2008)

Yalow said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18354
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18353
> 
> Wow.



What's with the "Dismantle it and try" bags?


----------



## Garmon (Dec 2, 2008)

7x7x7!!! Maybe I will get one for Christmas after all.
I think shipping makes it cheaper?


----------



## Escher (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16431

is it just me or does that look disgustingly disgusting?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 2, 2008)

Garmon said:


> 7x7x7!!! Maybe I will get one for Christmas after all.
> I think shipping makes it cheaper?



For us living in the U.S, it's only a 7 or 8 dollar difference (as of now). If the value of the Euro changes, we could save even more, but it's better to buy from Verdes. 
Not sure about Europe, though.


----------



## Jai (Dec 2, 2008)

Escher said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16431
> 
> is it just me or does that look disgustingly disgusting?



It's not meant to be a speedcube, it's more of a multi-picture frame. It does turn, though.


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 2, 2008)

Just got my black megaminx, after a slight wrist injury from turning it a few times I sprayed some CRC in it and it MELTED the plastic. xD Pieces were fused together and it took alot of force to twist some of the sides, so I took it apart and sprayed all the peices. It turns alot better now, but one of the sides fell off when i was twisting it, fixed that with some locktite.

I also lubed the white pyraminx and it instantly went from pretty bad to GODLY.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 2, 2008)

Yalow said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18286 (2x2)




EastSheen?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 2, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18286 (2x2)
> ...



I think it's a Clown Cube, there's a hole where the screw is in both picture below








(Image source: RubikFans on eBay)


----------



## PharaohsVizier (Dec 7, 2008)

New DX cubes:

http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18534 "Quality Smooth Speed-Cube 4x4x4 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube"
and
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18533 "4x4x4 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube"

Anyone think the Quality one is an Eastsheen, they measure 6cm, which is roughly 2.4inches, these ones are 2.36 inches Very tempting if it is.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 7, 2008)

The 1st one I'm not sure about, but the 2nd one is definitely an Eastsheen because of the purple/pink stickers.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 8, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> The 1st one I'm not sure about, but the 2nd one is definitely an Eastsheen because of the purple/pink stickers.



But the first one has the correct dimensions while the 2nd does not...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 8, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > The 1st one I'm not sure about, but the 2nd one is definitely an Eastsheen because of the purple/pink stickers.
> ...



Maybe DX switched them by accident, even the weight doesn't match the cube. The 2nd one has hollow edges but the 1st one doesn't. Hollow edges + purple stickers = Eastsheen.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16431
What type DIY is this?


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 10, 2008)

They've got v6 and v7 :O with free shipping!


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2008)

£45 for a bona-fide V7... thats pretty good!

damn you weak pound! it used to be like £38...

EDIT

aw, no v5!
if i were to buy any v cube, 'twould be that one...

EDIT 2

to stefan - yes. 
ill put it down to severe attack of idiot on my part.


----------



## AlanAlanine (Dec 11, 2008)

I just ordered from dx and I was wondering how accurate their ETA is, as I am leaving soon after that date, and want to know if I can take my cubes on the trip!


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 11, 2008)

Both the pyraminx and megaminx i ordered arrived exactly 18 days after I ordered them. EMS would probaby be faster though. I have some r/c heli's coming from then, its been two weeks so far so hopefully they'll come in the next few days. =x


----------



## AlanAlanine (Dec 12, 2008)

what do each of the order statuses mean? first it said waiting for supplier. now it says order received -- in stock. 

does that mean it's getting packaged and flying out soon? I can't wait for my cubes...


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 12, 2008)

AlanAlanine said:


> what do each of the order statuses mean? first it said waiting for supplier. now it says order received -- in stock.
> 
> does that mean it's getting packaged and flying out soon? I can't wait for my cubes...


I've never ordered from DX, but I'll use my common sense to try to answer your question.

Waiting for Supplier: That means the item you want is not in stock, and DX is waiting for the supplier of that cube to get it to DX

Order Received - in stock: That means the people who work at DX have read your order for your items that you want to buy. And now your items are in stock.


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 13, 2008)

im pretty sure there is a link on the order status page that tells u what it all means, but "waiting for supplier" means that they requested the item from their supplier when u placed the order, so I don't think they keep a warehouse stocked with the items on their site.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 17, 2008)

Four new puzzles on DX:

Black Super Square-1 (The only one worth mentioning)
3x3x3 Chinese Masks Style (small)
3x3x3 Chinese Masks Style (large)
3x3 with thick tiles (not sure how to explain it)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 19, 2008)

For my school cubing club, we bought 6 DIY 3x3s and 2 5-pack keychain 2x2s.

I bought a ES 5x5 for myself in that order.

My teacher bought a white 4x4 from Meffert's.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 19, 2008)

so I want to get the extended 3x3x4 and 3x3x5

when you say its not functional, is it like the videos on youtube?

If so im gonna get it, please try to find me a youtube or google or some vid with showing what the DX one resembles


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 28, 2008)

More "new" puzzles:
Ruben King Cube (4 Corner variation)
Shepard's Cube (with regular colors)
Dice Stickers
Musical Notes
Maze (all yellow)
Maze (with regular colors)
Colorblind Cube

^All of these are $10.50 USD

The white Pyraminx has been updated with the correct picture (prismatic stickers).


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 30, 2008)

Tiled 4x4

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208

Tiled 5x5

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19209

Rubik's World?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19171


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 30, 2008)

Meffert's clones... The texture on the tiles is different. The Rubik's World is real.


----------



## robertpauljr (Dec 30, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> More "new" puzzles:
> Ruben King Cube (4 Corner variation)
> Shepard's Cube (with regular colors)
> Dice Stickers
> ...



Has anyone ordered these yet and tried them? Are the cubes decent quality?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

Yalow said:


> Tiled 4x4
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208
> 
> ...



I am interested in this 5x5 and 4x4. Anyone here who thinks it are good cubes?


----------



## Garmon (Jan 1, 2009)

The site is down, adding more puzzles maybe? I ordered a V6 from there, I will give a report when it arrives.


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, how's that 6 dollar 4x4x4? Is it worth spending money on it? Thanks.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 9, 2009)

Got the ES5. It feels just like my ES4. It's awesome! I can't imagine how a V-cube would be better. The only trouble I have with it is that it's so fast that the layers keep on misaligning for the 3x3 stage, so I have a bit trouble getting sub-30.
I'm assembling the 3x3 C right now.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I can't imagine how a V-cube would be better.


The V5 can cut corners and the core doesn't break when you drop it.


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> It's awesome! I can't imagine how a V-cube would be better.



Start imagining then.


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 9, 2009)

Im never ordering from this website ever again, ordered on December 1 and still nothing.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 9, 2009)

I ordered off this site for a V-Cube 7. But, it was back ordered until 1/17/09!
And, shipping is supposed to take ~14 more days!

So, I went to thinkeek and bought a V-Cube 7 for $60 and a $10 coupon. It arrived today, too!


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 10, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> I ordered off this site for a V-Cube 7. But, it was back ordered until 1/17/09!
> And, shipping is supposed to take ~14 more days!
> 
> So, I went to thinkeek and bought a V-Cube 7 for $60 and a $10 coupon. It arrived today, too!



On their website they say that if after 14 business days since shipment you received nothing you can ask for reimbursment.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 10, 2009)

Now I really want a V cube, haha.

I just assembled my type C, it is way better than my previous type C. It is much smoother than the one from c4y. It does not require any lube! It is faster without lube than my lubed type A. I'll never lube this cube!


----------



## GalPro (Jan 10, 2009)

But are those puzzles good to order or they are crappy,
I mean, with these prices they probably stop working after a few solves

and is the v-cube 7x7 there is good ?
because it's a lot cheaper than v-cubes.com


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 10, 2009)

GalPro said:


> But are those puzzles good to order or they are crappy,
> I mean, with these prices they probably stop working after a few solves



No. The Eastsheen 5x5 is a real standard Eastsheen. It is good. They aren't extremely durable to began with, but should last a year with heavy use.

The DIY cubes are nice and same as cube4you.
The other things are crappy.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree! I never expected the type Cs to be this good. I havent lubed it yet and it still turns amazingly (without corner caps). I made an awesome hybrid with the center structure of a Rubik's DIY and now its even better (but not my best hybrid). I ordered the 4x4x4 that looked like an Eastsheen and its actually really bad. It turns horribly... I will try lubing it. My ES 5x5x5 came broken! D=


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 10, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> I ordered the 4x4x4 that looked like an Eastsheen and its actually really bad. It turns horribly... I will try lubing it.


That proves that DX switched the pictures, JasperJ bought the $12.90 one and he received an Eastsheen. Does the bad one have a Rubik's mechanism?


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 10, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> samsung4123 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the 4x4x4 that looked like an Eastsheen and its actually really bad. It turns horribly... I will try lubing it.
> ...


Yes they do look similar. Im not that sure though because I dont have a Rubiks. I will compare it to my friend's Rubiks when I see him on Monday. That sucks...maybe Im better off just buying a real one from huskyomega or cube4you.


----------



## Garmon (Jan 10, 2009)

They've been packaging my v cube 6 since last year :/. I do'nt mind too much though, I have another, and it was cheap.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 1, 2009)

is this the real thing?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20000


----------



## William Chen (Feb 2, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> is this the real thing?
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20000



That certainly does look like the real thing, the price is certainly consistent with the real thing, and it does say "Made-In-Japan"

Mirror cube also available in silver
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20001
and at thinkgeek
http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/games/b077/

Other new item
Chinese brand 3x3?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20017


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 9, 2009)

Uh-oh. DX has the *fake* Void cubes.
Black
White
White (no box?)

There are 2 white ones listed and one of them is lighter, so I assume the cheaper one doesn't have the box. I would not buy these to respect Katsuhiko Okamoto and Gentosha's efforts to produce the real Void cube.


----------



## samsung4123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Uh-oh. DX has the *fake* Void cubes.
> Black
> White
> White (no box?)
> ...


how do you know its fake?


----------



## TomZ (Feb 9, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> how do you know its fake?



The price is way too low and they're in the wrong packaging. They're made by Gentosha toys, not by whatever is on the package. Also it says something like puzzle cube rather than Void Cube. Obviously fake and bad.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 9, 2009)

The box says it's made by LanLan Toys and it's called a "Puzzle Cube". Gentosha has not yet produced a white Void cube.

TomZ beat me to it.


----------



## samsung4123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Im going to buy the real one.


----------



## Garmon (Feb 10, 2009)

That is a shame that they are fake, I ordered my second magic from there last night, along with the black diy.
Also I canceled my V6 order, since it was taking way too long, plus I get to get a V7 now instead.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 11, 2009)

i bought a real one for $40.xy after shipping, dang! haha

I have no problem buying knock-offs.


----------



## Wacky (Feb 12, 2009)

(Mirror blocks)



William Chen said:


> with the real thing, and it does say "Made-In-Japan"




The real mirror blocks are made in china though...


----------



## TomZ (Feb 12, 2009)

Wacky said:


> (Mirror blocks)
> 
> 
> William Chen said:
> ...



Well, I guess the made in japan refers to that they're only available from Amazon JP. Certainly it says MADE IN CHINA on the box, but they're made by the Japanese company MegaHouse.

I am pretty sure these are the real thing.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll buy both (was planning on doing that anyway) and review


is there something I can use to recognize a real Mirror Bumps?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 13, 2009)

I need help..i ordered a 4x4 from DX on the 2nd of february and selected the tracking option..
but until now the status still says 'waiting for supplier'..
i thought they are suppose to ship in 3 days??


----------



## AlanAlanine (Feb 13, 2009)

it will take them longer than they say to get stuff from their supplier. Just be patient and do something else. they'll e-mail you when they get the puzzle from their supplier. THEN, they will package it and ship it quickly. the waiting for the supplier part takes the longest according to my experiences with them.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 13, 2009)

My recent order was "waiting for supplier" for twelve days, then I contacted them and a few hours later they replied "All the items in the order are in stock from our warehouse after checking" and the status was "packaging".


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 13, 2009)

I sent them a message through the customer service 2 days ago but they have not replied yet..


----------



## Crossed (Feb 19, 2009)

I've just ordered the megaminx from DX, and I've seen some people complaining about the colors of the stickers looking too similar.
I'm just wondering, what colors looks too similar so i know what new colors to get? (Can't afford the whole sticker set from cubesmith(lol?))


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 19, 2009)

Crossed said:


> I've just ordered the megaminx from DX, and I've seen some people complaining about the colors of the stickers looking too similar.
> I'm just wondering, what stickers should i get? (Can't afford the whole sticker set from cubesmith(lol?))



you dont 5 dollars laying around somewhere? if you cant get the money for all of them i would say just wait until it comes. once you get it you can see which stickers need replaced and you can place the order knowing that your getting the right colors. who knows, maybe your stickers will be fine and not need replaced


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 19, 2009)

Crossed said:


> I've just ordered the megaminx from DX, and I've seen some people complaining about the colors of the stickers looking too similar.
> I'm just wondering, what stickers should i get? (Can't afford the whole sticker set from cubesmith(lol?))



Well cubesmith is pretty much the cheapest and only viable option, it's only $5.50 and its awesome quality, generally said to be the best (I agree)


----------

